# sex frequency??



## DexterManly (Jan 25, 2013)

i have been with my girlfriend for nearly 3 years now and i am truly in love with her. We have sex 2-3 times a day and she mentions nearly every time we do it. How much is too much when talking about these kinda fantasies??

Now comes the problem, as we are very open in bed and happy to share fantasies, she has recently told me that she would like me to bring a male friend home for us, and she will return the favor with one of her female friends.

What is worrying me is that, we (me and the girlfriend) only met due to her ex-boyfriend/ex-friend of mine going out and having too much to drink and ending up back at their house and in their bed!! We instantly hit it off and started having an emotional affair, which led to physical and then made it official and she ended with the now ex-boyfriend.

Im now scared that she falls for the male friend we would be adding to the bedroom.....what should i do?


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Just no. Maybe you can find some other way to handle her fantasy, like role play or something, but don't - just really don't - bring other people into your bed. I have a feeling that you would hugely regret it. 

It's always tough when you start a relationship off the back of cheating, and this is why. She did it once, who is to say she won't do it again.  Sorry.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

There's no reason why every fantasy has to be made a reality. 
If this isn't something you're comfortable with, stay away from it.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

What does this have to do with sex frequency?


----------

